# Kranker Albino Sterlet ????



## Monika2812 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich hab seit Dienstag einen neuen Albino __ Sterlet im Teich. Vor 2 Wochen schon einen der ist aber nachdem er seitlich im Teich lag , verschwunden, mein schwarzer Sör hatte das auch aber der ist wieder fit... Nun liegt der neue auch seitlich im Teich an der Oberfläche... Sauerstoff hab ich zugeschaltet ... nachdem ich ihn anschubse schwimmt er wieder aber dies wiederholt sich mehrfach.. Nun hab ich ne menge Frischwasser dazugefügt... Am Sauerstoff kanns nicht liegen. Die Druckfilterpumpe läßt das Wasser über Steine aus 30 cm Höhe in den Teich laufen, zusätzlich habenb wir einen Wasserfall mit mehr als 10.000 Liter pro Stunde der aus ca. 50 cm iHöhe auf die Wasseronberfläche trifft und 2 Sauerstoffpumpen in unerschiedlicher Tiefe einfgesetzt. Was kann ich machen damit das Tier nicht stirbt..


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

1,3m tief, 15000 Liter und 2 __ Störe ... das Gewässer ist zu klein für Störe.
Mach mal Fotos vom Kandidaten, kann von __ Parasiten bis hin zu man weiß es nicht alles sein.


----------



## Monika2812 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Die __ störe sind kleiner als 25 cm ... 8 mal größer sollte der Teich sein ... hab ich gelesen... ich hab 5,30m x 3,50 m und 1,90 tief hab mich mit den 1,3 vertan... alle anderen Fische haben nix, keine fleckem kein Schleimauftitt futter hat er auch dem anderen Stör gehts gut ... weißte nen rat ???? sauerstoff reichlich und ne Strömung hab ich auch eingebaut


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Hallo Monika,

nicht der Teich, sondern die Tiefwasserzone sollte 8 x länger als die Endgröße des Fisches sein. Das wären für ein Sterlet 8 m für die Tiewasserzone. Da kommst Du mit Deinem Teich bei weitem nicht hin.

Hier ist ein Fall, bei dem das Tier u.a. auch auf der Seite lag.


----------



## Monika2812 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Ne so siehts nicht aus... er lebt ja und schwimmt wenn ich ihn anstupse.. den ersten stör hatte ich in 3500 litern deann haben wir letztes jahr verfünfacht.. wegen der 4 kois.. das ist nun der zweite Albino der diese symptome hat. Der schwarze ist putzmunter der hatte das gleiche nachdem wir reichlich sauerstoff dazugegeben hatten war alles wieder o.k. Was könnte es sein, Fadenalgen haben wir nicht... er hat keine flecken oder rötungen... sollte ich noch salz dazugeben ????? teichsalz hab ich aber vor 4 Wochen schon gemacht... ich bin echt traurig der erste war ein Geschenk von meinem kleinen Bruder ich kann den doch nicht jede Woche neu einsetzen...


----------



## muschtang (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Habt ihr irgendwelche Algen im Teich????


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Hi Monika2812,

ich halte auch einen Albino-Sterlet.
Du solltest mal die Wasserwerte checken, denn da es sich um eine Albinovariante handelt, ist sie auch empfindlicher gegenüber allen Giften die im Teich entstehen können usw.
Beim Albino solltest du mindestens 1 Stunde (besser noch 2)  lang den Transportbeutel auf dem Teich schwimmen lassen und immer wieder etwas bewegen damit sich der Sauerstoff mit dem die Tüten gefüllt werden auch im Transportwasser lösen kann.
Ich nehme an er hat einen Schock beim einsetzen erlitten und nun Probleme mit der Schwimmblase, dies würde auch die Gleichgewichtsstörungen erklären.

Hast du bloß einen Druckfilter bei 15m³ laufen ??
Dann wird wohl zu wenig Bakterien Oberfläche vorhanden sein um die Stoffe abzubauen, die durch das stark Wasser belastende Störfutter entstehen abzubauen.
Da kannst du so viel Sauerstoff in den Teich einbringen wie du willst, wenn zu viel Ammoniak oder Nitrit vorhanden ist.

Am besten wäre aber ein Foto zur Ferndiagnose.

Edit 
Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Theard gelesen, dass du ihn bei Knauber geholt hast und dann auch noch für einen mit 20cm Größe 50€ investiert hast?? :S
Bis jetzt waren so ziemlich alle __ Störe die ich jemals bei Knauber gesehen habe nicht nur viel zu teuer, sondern eig. immer unterernährt/sehr schlecht genährt.
Das macht die Situation sehr viel schwieriger, kannst du evt. sehen ob er überhaupt frisst ??
Es gibt nämlich auch sogenannte Hungerleider, die so gut wie kein Futter zu sich nehmen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Monika2812 (19. Juni 2011)

ich hab nur schwebealgen ... zumindestens ist die folie mit so etwas belegt. Die Filterschwämme  des Filters und die des Skimmers sind mit Algenresten voll, Wird Täglich ( skimmer ) und regelmäßig gereinigt. Ich habe einen Druckfilter für einen Teich mit UVc Klärer und Biofilter ( kombigererät )  ausgelegt für 25000 Liter am Teich. Ich habe letzten Frühling auch nen anderen Stör bei Knauber gekauft( bis auf letzte Woche wo er auch diese symtome hatte )keine probleme. Was mach ich den wenn er was an der Schwimmblase hat. Futter müßte er genug kriegen ( ob er frißt hab ich nicht gesehen ) da ich getrennt füttere

Hallo Janski,,, 
Was kann ich den tun damit er frißt ???? Falls er ein Hungerleider ist ????

Übrigens bei Knauber gibts keinen Sauerstoff mehr in die Beutel auss Kostengründen... Ich hab ihn direkt am Dienstag in den Teich gelassen weil ich wegen des Sauerstoffs Angst hatte... Auch hat er es erst heute gehabt dieses seitenliegen....Ich schau alle paar Minuten nach ihm...bis jetzt nix mehr... Vieleicht spinn ich ja er steckte heut früh mit dem Kopf in einer Falte... er kann ja nicht rückwärts... wars das vieleicht das er die rientierung verlorten hatte ??? Ich werde ganz jeck vor Sorge...

Tjaaaaaaaaa leider muß ich feststellen das Lucki so heißt mein Albino nicht sehr fotogen ist er dümmpelt am grund rum... und läßt sich nicht blicken. leider ist das Wetter heute miserabel ... sonst hätt ich ne chance

Also meine Werte waren Ok etwas zu basisch das hab ich ausgeglichen aber schon vor zwei wochen


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Hi Monika,

also das die in eine evt. zu große Falte schwimmen könnte mal passieren, hatte ich einmal beim alten Teich, bei meinem neuen Teich habe ich die alle so gelegt das da nix mehr absteht.
Meinst du mit seitlich liegen evt. das er seitlich an den Wänden schwimmt ??
Weil dies wäre ein normales Verhalten, wenn die Wände es zulassen.
Solange du ihn nicht sehen kannst wirst du wohl auch nicht herausfinden können ob er Hungerleider ist.
Wenn der Filter immer zu ist, dann ist er unterdimensioniert, ich denke also mal das es hier scheitert und zu viele Gifte im Teich sind.
Hast du evt. einen IBC- Container oder eine große Regentonne (mindestens 500l) da ??
Ich würde in erstmal isolieren, dort eine Salzbehandlung durchführen und dann kannst du auch sehen ob er Hungerleider ist.
Auf jeden Fall sollest du darauf achten das die Tonne im Schatten steht und täglich 10-20% Wasserwechsel machen und einen Filter anklemmen. Starke Belüftung ist auch wichtig.
Mehr kannst du meiner Meinung erstmal nicht machen.
Aber für die Zukunft in jedem Fall einen ausreichend großen Filter besorgen.
Ich habe dieses Jahr 500l Helix in Betrieb genommen, das Wasser ist mittlerweile klar wie Trinkwasser und hat kein nachweisbares Nitrit oder Ammoniak und das obwohl ich den Stören täglich etwa 300g Futter gebe.
ich schätze die Chancen ähnlich wie  bei dem Stör von Duedeken auf 50/50 wenn du nun handelst.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## muschtang (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

...


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Tach muschtang,

monika hat glaube ich geschrieben das sie nur Schwebealgen hat oder ??
Solltest du Fadenalgen haben, dann auf jeden Fall den Stör fangen und ihm in die Kiemen gucken, wobei wenn du Fadenalgen im Teich hast, dann stehen die Chancen für einen gerademal 20cm großen Stör sowieso sehr schlecht, leider. :S

Edit 
Du schreibst oben, dass ihr gar keine Fadenalgen habt, bist du dir da ganz sicher??
Den für einen so kleinen Stör können schon wenige Fäden tödlich enden.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Monika2812 (20. Juni 2011)

Also Lucki gehts gut hab nen Hänler gefragt... der sagt das war ein Darmverschluss und löst sich von selbst.

Ne hab keine Fadenalgen... gar keine.. hatte nach der Winterpause tonnen davon und hab ehrlich gesagt trotz abfischen und ect... kennt ihr ja erfolgreich die chemische Keule ausgepackt. Hab auch 10 so japanische Bälle reingeworfen.. nix Fadenalgen mache aber immer ne Kur mit Söll 15140 - TeichFit. das bringt die Werte in Ordnung klappt gut.. trotzdem krieg ich kein klares Wasser..

Hey Janski, was genau für eine Filteranlage ist das ????


----------



## Janski (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Hi Monika,

gib mal bei Suche Helix ein .



MfG
Jan


----------



## Monika2812 (21. Juni 2011)

Mit was für einem Salz soll ich das machen.. Hab keine Tonne in der Größe  nur ne bütt wo evtl 100-200 liter reingehen. heut lag er wieder in den pflanzen ... Welches Mischverhältnis...???

Was mach ich mit nem Hungerleider ????


----------



## Janski (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

Hi Monika,

anscheinend hast du wohl eingesehen, dass die Händler nur verkaufen wollen, denn das sich ein Darmverschluss nicht von alleine löst ist wohl klar.
Weg. dem Hungerleider, da kann man nix machen.

Salz verwendest du jodfreies Speisesalz, in so einer 200l Tonne geht das auch da führst du ein kurzzeitiges Salzbad durch.
Ich aber auch an der Ferndiagnose des Händlers dein Fisch habe einen Darmverschluss.
Vorsichtshalber massierst du vorsichtig den Bauch
Guck mal auf die Bauchunterseite wenn du ihn fängst ob sie gerötet ist.
Sollte sie gerötet sein, dann hat er Bakterien im Darm.


MfG
Jan


----------



## hkkleemann (23. Juni 2011)

Geschenkter "__ Sterlet"!?
Sehr schöne Tiere, wenn ich sie beobachten kann aber nix für meinen aktuellen Teich. Dennoch ein paar Fragen, wie ich mit der Situation "am besten" umgehe, bzw. welche Optionen bestehen.
Zunächst habe ich heute gesehen, dass er frisst, aber nur wenig: wieviel frisst ein Sterlet?
Ist es denn ein Sterlet? Oder gar eine noch größer werdende Störart? 
Er schwimmt nur/überwiegend an einer Seite des Teiches. Evtl. eine Frage der Eingewöhnung?
Es kommt mir so vor, als hätte das Tier eine Verkrümmung. Muss mal ein Foto machen, sonst könnt ihr mir sicher nicht helfen. 
Ach so: einzige Möglichkeit(?) wäre aus meiner Sicht den Teichumbau neu zu überdenken. Würde bei einem Sterlet eine Tiefwasserzone (1,8 - 2m) von 7,5 x 2 m akzeptabel sein? 

Lese hier im Forum zwar wild weiter, aber evtl kommt ihr ja dennoch schon mit Tips, Voralpen diese mögliche Verkrümmte Form des Körpers sorgt mich!

Danke und schönen Feiertag euch noch,
Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kranker Albino  Sterlet ????*

So, hier mal die ersten Bilder. Er ist eigentlich sehr zutraulich, aber um ihn zu "locken" und zu fotografieren bedarf es mehr Hände. 
Evtl könnt ihr mir ja so sagen, ob und wie weit hier eine Deformation vorliegt?


----------

